# How hot is too hot?



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

We live in ****  (oops, I mean Arizona) where the temps currently average 101-102 deg at the height of the day. I want to walk our 9 week old a few times a day but sidewalk temps concern me as I don't want to burn her pads but she needs the exercise. We can only play so much in the house before we both get bored to death.
I take her out at about 6am when it's "cool" (for here) and try to at 6pm if it's cooled down any.
This being my first puppy in many,many years AND our first time having a dog in this inferno I'd love some advice from anyone who's dealt with this before.
Side note: she's not had all her shots yet so we're keeping her away from public and other dogs as requested by our vet, thankfully our neighborhood is quiet enough that's not an issue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you've got the right idea, on the hotter days take her out in the am and pm.

If you can find an area with trees/woods/SHADE you won't have to worry quite so much about the footing and may have some mid day adventures...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

One thing to note, if you do need to cool down your puppy (or an adult dog), pouring water over their backs is NOT the best way.

You want to cool down the blood as it circulates through the body. That will get the animals' internal temp down.

The best way is to get cold (not ICE cold) water on the inside of the back legs. There are major arteries that run up the leg and cooling those will send cooled blood through the rest of the body.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

They make "cooling coats" which you soak in water and then put on the dog, they really do help. They also have cooling bandannas you put around the dog's neck.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We live in Vegas...welcome to the oven with dogs! My 2 year old long coat GSD boy has acclimated to the heat. In fact he has no problem going out and sitting in the yard in 105 degrees and liking it. For him 90 degrees is a cool day. He plays at daycare in the kiddie pools and hoses when it is 95-100 degrees.

We have a 12 week old now.

Walking: at sunrise and wait a bit after sunset. Also watch rocks in yeards they fry the pads. If you have rocks in your yard you can spray them with a hose to cool them down before letting the pup go out.

Do this: put your hand on the ground. If you hate it, they will.


You can also buy some dog botties. Those work too.

I am a believer that you are more at risk to your pup not getting them out and socializing then threat of illness. Take your pup to Home Depot or Lowes in a shopping car. Throw her in a basket and sit at starbucks with the pup on a towel or basket. Shoot I have carried mine around so much she lays upside in my arms like a baby.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> One thing to note, if you do need to cool down your puppy (or an adult dog), pouring water over their backs is NOT the best way.
> 
> You want to cool down the blood as it circulates through the body. That will get the animals' internal temp down.
> 
> *The best way is to get cold (not ICE cold) water on the inside of the back legs. There are major arteries that run up the leg and cooling those will send cooled blood through the rest of the body*.


Thank you for posting this information! I was not aware.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jimj said:


> We live in ****  (oops, I mean Arizona) where the temps currently average 101-102 deg at the height of the day. I want to walk our 9 week old a few times a day but sidewalk temps concern me as I don't want to burn her pads but she needs the exercise. We can only play so much in the house before we both get bored to death.
> I take her out at about 6am when it's "cool" (for here) and try to at 6pm if it's cooled down any.
> This being my first puppy in many,many years AND our first time having a dog in this inferno I'd love some advice from anyone who's dealt with this before.
> Side note: she's not had all her shots yet so we're keeping her away from public and other dogs as requested by our vet, thankfully our neighborhood is quiet enough that's not an issue.


I'm too am from ****, oops I mean Arizona. Now I live in Nevada (not much better) Take her out in the mornings.... Even after sunset the sidewalks are still going to be too hot. If you have a park that allows dogs nearby you can drive her in the air conditioned car and then walk her on the grass. The only other thing I can suggest is what someone else did doggie booties, but they are going to add heat. Think of how your feet would feel in boots in the Arizona summer. 

one more suggestion bring a spray water bottle and spray both her and you down. It helps a little.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> I'm too am from ****, oops I mean Arizona. Now I live in Nevada (not much better) Take her out in the mornings.... Even after sunset the sidewalks are still going to be too hot. If you have a park that allows dogs nearby you can drive her in the air conditioned car and then walk her on the grass. The only other thing I can suggest is what someone else did doggie booties, but they are going to add heat. Think of how your feet would feel in boots in the Arizona summer.
> 
> one more suggestion bring a spray water bottle and spray both her and you down. It helps a little.


Opps, forgot to say use summer mesh booties if you use them. They are different than regular ones. Thanks for reminding me shepherdmom


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions especially since it's forecasted to be >105 deg for the next few days then >111 deg. I did start putting my palm down on the sidewalk to check the heat and started walking her at 6-7 am and around 7 pm. Didn't know about the leg cooling thing, great info!
Cooling coat or scarf will have to wait until she's a bit older as she'd chew 'em off right now.
At this point she's scared of EVERYTHING and starts whining when we walk if she sees a car moving,garage door opening,dogs in backyards barking etc.

Thankfully she gets her 3rd shot next week and so should be covered for everything except rabies so we should be ok to start going out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also, like people, younger, older and sickly animals do not do as well with the heat. So what you as a healthy person, or a young healthy dog can handle, a puppy will not survive. 

I always like to google signs of heat stroke just to make sure I've got it in my head before it gets too hot. Well, my dogs just refuse to go out when it's hot, but it's something I send to adopters sometimes!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great suggestions so far; I'm from the South so I know a thing or two about the heat. Temps don't seem to get quite as high as other places but the humidity will get you. As recommended stick to walking her in the mornings and evenings, I try to walk mine every day after work. Like someone mentioned here I also use a spray bottle, my woofers love the spray (they think its a game). Thanks for posting and stay cool.


----------

